# Thickness Planer



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Fellow Woodworkers,

I am considering buying a thickness planer for my SMALL shop. I have tried to do without it, by trying to be good at resawing and then using my jointer to clean it up, but I need to have parallel surfaces and the planer is the only way I know of to accomplish that.

I don't have a lot of money to buy one, and I'm not a high-production professional (only a hobbyist), but I believe there is probably a planer out there that would meet my needs.

I need one that is relatively small, because I will not have the luxury of having a stationary piece of equipment.

I would appreciate any suggestions or input on this subject that would help me to make an intelligent decision.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is a post with some info.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/556

I also see them quite frequently on Craigslist. This might work for you if your near a larger metro area. Delta, Rigid and Dewalt all make some good models.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Wayne. I checked that thread and got some helpful information from it.

Does anybody have any experience with the *Ryobi model 1300*. I saw that one at Home Depot today. It is small enought that I might be able to move it around. They also had the Ridgid, but it looked pretty heavy and would be better for a stationary setup.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think I would recommend Delta over the Ryobi just from a brand perspective…. I have not used one. You may want to look at this model…

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-ShopMaster-TP305-Benchtop-120-Volt/dp/B0007DFWR6/ref=sr_1_9/104-5074125-1279925?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1184700644&sr=1-9


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I have a Dewalt that I swear by. I don't have experience with any other.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Mot, I bet after having a planer, you would be hard pressed to be without it. Am I right?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a Delta that I am very happy with.

I also have a friend with a Dewalt who is also happy with it.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Good thread Tom. I'm in the same boat. Not having a planer makes some things difficult if not impossible. I've managed to convert my spindle sander to do some light joining but I'd love to have a planer.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Bob, It's only because of lack of space that I have put off buying one so far. If I could find a decent planer that wasn't too expensive or BIG, I think I'm ready to do it.

I have tried to get by with hand planes, but I guess I'm not enough of a "purist" to go that route. I have owned a planer in the past when I also had a larger shop, and it was great to turn that thing on and stick my board in one end and catch it at the other - perfectly parallel.

You guys with the big shops are blessed.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Tom,

I have a big shop but a small planer. You can see my Delta sitting on a stand I got for $10 at Harbor Freight, and that sitting on a wood frame with wheels so I can get it out of the way when I need to.

It's also easy enough to pick up and put it somewhere out of the way. That's what I did when I was in my garage.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Gary, 
That's exactly the kind of solution I'm looking for - mobility. Your planer looks like it's a step up from the one I recently saw at Lowes for around $230. Do you remember what your's cost?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. I don't have much any more room in my shop. Even a small machine would be tough to fit.

The folks with a big shop are blessed. I love my shop but I'd love to be able to setup some tools in permanent locations instead of moving everything into position. I even have to carry my tablesaw outside in order to do anything of any size. LOL….if I had a planer and wanted to plane an 6' board I'd have to open the window.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Bob, 
Someday, when we get to heaven, we'll have a shop like Gary's ;^D


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tom, I wouldn't be without one. Take a look at my shop photos and see where I put mine. You can hide a lunchbox planar in a lot of places.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tom,

I got the planer and the drill press you see behind it for $400. I found it in the newspaper. Both were like new.

I just finished adding a digital scale readout to the planer which takes a lot of trial and error out of it.
It's made by Wixey (www.wixey.com) and I also have their digital angle guage which I wouldn't do without.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Woodcraft now wants $469! for the planer that Gary (and I) have. It was $359 a couple years ago….

It's been a great planer though - no real complaints. What about the 12" or 12.5" Deltas? - I think Wayne provided a link above to one of those…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

The Delta 305 that Wayne pointed out seems like a good deal - and keep in mind you should go for as much width capacity as possible in our range (that is up to 12.5 -13"). Having the 13" capacity has been very helpful.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

I have the Ryobi and it does the job just fine, it's one of the few things I bought early on that I don't feel the urge to upgrade everytime I use it.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Also just so you know the Ryobi weighs a ton, I keep it on the floor under a table and haul it out when I need it but I almost crack my spine every time I do it.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an older 12" Delta portable table top that has been a good worker - although I'm on my third drive belt.

I was fortunate to win the $550 Dewalt table top and I love it, but it's a little heavy to move it as much as I do. One shortfall is the short bed . . . I need to add the $75-$99 bed extensions some day.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Gary, What a deal ($400)!

Mot, I'm going to try to use my imagination to figure out where I could hide one in my shop.

Dorje, thanks for the tips on size - I would like to have one that would do up to 13".


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Damian, 

 Which model do you have? Is it the the AP 1300? I've read some reviews on it that were pretty positive.


Do you remember how much you paid for it?

The one I saw at Home Depot today was $200.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes the AP1300 and $200 sounds about right.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

The height adjustment isn't as smooth as some of the others out there but it does the job. Every now and then the rollers need to be cleaned because the real fine dust compacts itself on there so they lose grip but a quick wipe with some solvent gets them nice and sticky again, it's also real loud (not sure if they all are though)

No harm in giving it a whirl though, Home Depot are very good about returns if it doesn't meet your needs.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

we have a DeWalt and not that I know if it could be better - I'm pleased with it and use it all the time.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Damian,
I like that logic - give it a whirl! The size of that model seems like it might fit in a tight spot. I'd love to have the DeWalt, but it is quite a bit more money and has a bigger "footprint."

When it comes right down to it, *any* planer would be better than *no* planer. Someday when I get as good as Lee Jesberger (that won't happen in this lifetime…) and some of you other guys, I might "deserve" to have a better one.

Now I just have to think of a "rationalization" for my wife, so that I can go down and buy one… ;^D


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

I think it's about the same size as the Dewalt to be honest, there definitely isn't much in it either way, but it's cheap and does the job and hasn't given me any trouble in the three, maybe four years I've had it. Just tell your wife your heading out to buy some milk then stash it in the shop before she notices, if she asks tell you've had it ages


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Just tell your wife your heading out to buy some milk then *stash it in the shop before she notices*, if she asks tell you've had it ages  - Damian

Hey, I thought I was the only one who knew that trick…


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm about in the same place. I'm planning on making some small boxes and can probably get away without one for now, but after that I want to make some furniture. I'll definitely need one then. To me, size matters; not too big, not too small. But dust collection matters, too. I'm planning on just hooking up my shop vac, which is what I do with my tablesaw and my router. Does that sound sane? Any better at dust collection, in particular?


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

I just read a review on the Ryobi AP 1300 that said it had a dust collection port. It can be used with either 2 1/2" or 4" hoses. For a brief (positive) review, click here.

Because of my shop size and budget constraints, I'm leaning toward toward taking Damain's advice on the Ryobi. I love high quality tools, but for now, I think I'll take the plunge on this AP 1300.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Tom; 
I have the Rigid 13'' planer which I bought….some four to five years ago. Was unsure of Rigid at the time since up to then my experience with them was plumbing tools. At the time I compared Rigid, Dewalt and Delta….so what sold my on trying Rigid? From what I was reading and then talking with other woodworkers as to where the rubber meets the road….was 'snipe' or lack of snipe with the Rigid planer.

Not sure where the others are at today in that area, since I have been well pleased….and more likely to say over pleased with what Rigid sold me. I use the Rigid planer all the time for hard wood, sometimes in the area of 4''-5'' thick when planing slab wood at times with the motor constantly running while I will plane odd shaped cut wood down to 1''-2''s. I have been very pleased with Rigid, and I can always call them up and talk with their tech guys if I'm looking for or asking questions.

That experience with the planer has since prompted me to buying other power and stationary tools from Rigid and then there's the issue of that 'lifetime guarantee' on all rigid tools. That means, and was the day I stopped buying battery packs also. I now have a battery pack for a DeWalt drill which I will have to shell out some money for, while when this happens with my Rigid drill….well it's just a matter of an exchange.

I could tell other stories about items with Rigid tools were I needed some small part such as new stickers for a rail on a table saw, called them up and within days the part arrived….just new stickers, no….a whole new rail.

Well I'll stop 'railing' for now, and I'm sure from what's been stated above, and before my comment, that there is great worth in that which comes from other's also who love their makes and models….and after all it's only my two cents worth.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I realized I did not say what planer I do have. I have the Rigid as well and have had very good results.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you, Frank, for your input. I have been hearing a lot of good reports in regard to Ridgid equipment. Just recently, I introduced a topic on "Laminate Trimmers," and was surprised to hear a lot of positive feedback in regard to the Ridgid model.

I have never owned a Ridgid product, but am starting to realize that they manufacture some quality and highly respected machinery.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

And thank you, WayneC, for weighing in on the Ridgid planer. I may have to go back to Home Depot and do a "size" comparison on that model.

Since I'm probably going to be moving mine around to use it, size and weight are factors for me.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The Rigid is pretty big. Also, the Rigid comes with a 4" dust collection port that works well.

I was thinking the Delta I linked above was similar in cost and size to the Ryobi and it's amazon reviews are pretty good.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Wayne,
I believe the Delta you linked is available at Lowes for $230. I will check the reviews to see how it stacks up against the Ryobi. I think they are very close in size.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also, I was surprised to see that Amazon does not offer free shipping on the Delta. This would make Lowes the better option.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, indeed. Amazon wanted $49.95 to ship it. Yikes! Gotta watch those "shipping and handling" fees.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The Makita appears to be the best selling on Amazon. It is about $380 with free shipping. Might be another option if money is not a factor. It looks like dust collection is an accessory.

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-2012NB-12-Inch-Benchtop-120-Volt/dp/B000051ZOO/ref=sr_1_2/104-5074125-1279925?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1184723124&sr=1-2

One more thing, when I bought the Rigid it came with the dust collection port and also a stand. I stuck it on a mobile base and just roll it out of the way.


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Tom, I bought a Ridgid planer last year to replace the origianl lunch box planer the Ryobi AP10. It was a great planer, but it time had come to a end. I love the Ridgid. When I bought mine. It came with a stand, dust port, and an extra set of knives. I bet it still does. The Ridgid has done a out standing job. With very little snipe. It's just a great planer for what you get and the price is not bad either. The warranty on the Rigid is great too. I have a friend who had the newer Ryobi, and he has a little problem with snipe on boards with a little length to them. His doesn't have infeed and outfeed tables. Something to think about.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

The Ryobi planer I have has infeed and outfeed tables and snipe hasn't proved to be a problem. This guy (and the epinions folk seem to like it too)


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

A 13" planer for $200 that gets satisfactory reviews…how could you go wrong!

However, do consider getting a stand, which really is important, (and mobile base down the line) with/for any planer that you end up with. All of these planers are back breakers. And, often it's when you just get it put away that you say "!!!!!," I forgot to mill the….....and your back to setting it up again! I gave my planer a stand from an old table saw. Gary said he got one from Harbor Freight for cheap and you can always look on craigslist to find one too.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Tom, I have the Delta Model TP305 12 1/2" planer and have had no problems at all. I also have the Wixey Digital Scale installed on it and it takes all of the guesswork out of guaging the finished size. I have the stand with mine and have added some casters to it, so it is very portable. Amazon has it right now for $286 and Northwesttools.com has it for $259.00. I think any of the brands mentioned above, except the Ryobi, would work well for you - I am not a big Ryobi fan.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Greg, Looks like we have another highly satisfied Ridgid customer. I am coming to the conclusion that Ridgid makes a very good product.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

A 13" planer for $200 that gets satisfactory reviews…how could you go wrong! - Dorje

I agree. Even if I use it for 5 years and it breaks, it doesn't owe me anything.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Bill, 
Thanks for sharing your experience on your Delta TP305. Isn't it amazing that you can buy a halfway decent planer for less than a Dowelmax…?

Actually, I can probably free up enough space for a planer on a stand, if I can find a place to put some wood that I got for free from a local mill. Having it on a stand with casters would be much better than hefting it out of a cabinet all the time.


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Tom, you are right. I have been very satisfied with the Ridgid. I could have spent less, or a hole lot more. It was just a happy medium for me, and it seems to be working out well. Good luck in your purchase. One note about the Ridgid warranty. The first ninety days if anything happens or you do not like the planer you can take it back to the store you purchased it from. After the ninety days it has to go to a repair center, unless you try and repair it yourself. I have one about seventy miles from me. You might check the Ridgid website www.ridgid.com for the closes repair center. This would be for any larger tool that you buy. If you have to freight the item back to a repair center. The charges would eat into your pocketbook. I bet you have one close by. One other thing is that for awhile now Ridgid is offering a Lifetime replacement on parts when you register online. I found that out last weekend when I went to register a 6" sander online. Something else to ponder. Good luck.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Greg, The Ridgid was also rated very well by Fine Woodworking Magazine which tested (9) planers.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

great discussion everyone…I am not ready…but this is such a great help for those thinking/looking to buy this tool…thanks everyone for chiming in…


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Tom,
I've had the Ridgid for about 6 months now and while I've got nothing to compare it to, it's been great. It was set up dead on right out of the box and is easy to understand and operate. It is a little heavy, but a mobile base could be fabbed up to make it easy to move. JMHO….......Carl.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Tom,
I've had the Ridgid for about 6 months now and while I've got nothing to compare it to, it's been great. It was set up dead on right out of the box and is easy to understand and operate. It is a little heavy, but a mobile base could be fabbed up to make it easy to move. JMHO….......Carl.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Tom,
I've had the Ridgid for about 6 months now and while I've got nothing to compare it to, it's been great. It was set up dead on right out of the box and is easy to understand and operate. It is a little heavy, but a mobile base could be fabbed up to make it easy to move. JMHO….......Carl.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

I just went to Home Depot on my lunch hour and they had the Ridgid. It looked heavy duty with nice infeed and outfeed tables. FWW magazine said it had almost "0" snipe.

Home Depot also had the Ryobi AP1300, only this one had no infeed/outfeed tables. It appears the one with the I/O tables was discontinued according to FWW magazine. That was a bit disappointing. Now I'm leaning toward that Ridgid, but I'll have to start saving my "allowance" and look real hard at freeing up some space in the shop.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

The Makita was rated well by Fine Homebuilding a few years ago. This is a magazine which is read by building contractors, developers, installers, etc. They rated the Makita very highly - part of the reason was that they felt it was the most portable of the lot.


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

Tom,

I, too, was in the market for a planer a couple of years ago.

I have very, very limited space (right now) in which to work. Thus, a movable planer was really the only feasible option I had.

I shopped around and did a lot of research and ended up with the Ridgid. I brought it home and set it up on my workbench. I was using it within an hour of getting it home.

After planing some really gorgeous reclaimed heart pine for two custom built fireplace surrounds and their corresponding mantle piece beams I can tell you that the Ridgid was a welcome addition to my tool collection.

I have put that planer through its paces with this old pine. It was well worth every dollar and has definitely paid for itself.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Tom;
--at the time I was researching the planers, I believe I read the article from FWW where they rated the Rigid as tops against the competition and one of those things they noted and talked about was lack of snipe with the Rigid.

As noted above, the rigid came reading to plug in and run….no adjustments were made at that time. Since then I have fine tuned the in-feed and out-feed tables. When I bought mine the planer came with an extra set of knives, knives are reversible and easy to change. While other's might say a little on the heavy side, (and heavy for a planer is not bad in my estimation) I have had no-problem with weight or size….but then I first learned about heavy from doing timber framing….Ha!

I missed the promotion at the time on the stand but found another stand for cheap and put the stand on wheels so I can just roll it around. If there is a lesser thing to say about this planer, it would be the dust collection hood, which still leaves me with some clean up, but then hey….it's a planer so I sweep the floor. I'm still sweeping the floor after using my bandsaw and table saws so I get used to it and don't get me wrong….the dust hood does work.

There is a lock down on the depth adjustment which keeps the depth at where you want it, plus a feature that can also be used which is called 'repeat-a-cut' and three blade cutter head.

Now if that is not enough then I would like to see what company can beat this: LIFETIME SERVICE AGREEMENT FOR RIDGID® HAND HELD POWER TOOLS, STATIONARY POWER TOOLS AND PNEUMATIC TOOLS

"In addition to the 3-Year Limited Service Warranty currently included with RIDGID® Brand Hand Held Power Tools Stationary Power Tools, and Pneumatic Tools, purchasers of these products may elect for a limited time to receive a free Lifetime Service Agreement. To accept this Lifetime Service Agreement, you must register your product and submit proof of purchase as described below. The Lifetime Service Agreement provides the original owner of qualifying RIDGID® Brand tools a lifetime of free replacement batteries, free service and free replacement parts subject to the limitations set forth below.

The Lifetime Service Agreement is available free of charge, for a limited time commencing April 15, 2005, on all RIDGID® Brand hand held power tools, stationary power tools and pneumatic tools, subject to the terms and conditions stated below. Customers have 90 days from date of purchase to register tools for the Lifetime Service Agreement." ....*so after registering, just keep make copies of the receipt and you are set for life as long as you own the tool and Rigid stays in business.*

--again two more cents of my two cents worth!

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Aubrey and Frank for your input.

You Ridgid guys are making a pretty good case for that planer. I haven't heard from one person who had anything negative to say about it; instead all I'm hearing is praise.

Home Depot has this planer marked down to $350 from $400. I might have to move on it.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

John, Thanks for the tip on the Makita. The only problem with that one would be the cost, since Lowes or Home Depot don't sell that brand. I seem to get the best deals from them, since there is no shipping and handling to deal with there.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Mot, 
I just looked at your shop pictures and that is really a great idea for storing your planer. You really did a great job of organizing your shop for efficiency.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I will jump on the ryobi wagon. I have a small shop and space is crucial.I bought one last winter and it makes shavings just fine. I get the same small amount of snipe. I paid $200 for it. I mounted mine on top of my old stereo cabinet that is mounted on casters. I have found that it works best with the shop vac hooked up to the dust port but will fill the vac quickly.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Jim, 
Does your Ryobi have infeed/outfeed tables? The one I looked at today did not have them. I think they are kind of important to eliminate snipe.

Is your's a model AP1300 or 1301?


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

no mine does not have infeed or outfeed tables I am going to make some when I get a chance. mine is the 1301


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

We just rebuilt a friends Delta 12" planer after 10 years of use and I think I'm about to rebuild my Ryobi 10" after 15 years of use.
However, 10" just does not cut it any longer 9some sort of twisted metaphor in that one) and I may just have to get one that is 13" or 15" 
Friend with Rigid has no problems.
Friend with Delta has no problems
Friend with DeWalt has no problems

Do get one with as wide a cut as you can afford.

My $.03


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Jim, 
Do you need the I/O tables if you don't have a problem with snipe?


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Xavier,

What is involved with rebuilding a planer?
How did you like your 10" Ryobi?


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

I, too, am looking at a thickness planer. I saw in a tool review that the Ryobi won the best deal award, but they cautioned that unless you fabricate some infeed and outfeed tables, you might experience more snipe than those with tables.

I found a Dewalt 12 1/2" planer that is refurbished at www.toolking.com for about 260.00 with 7.50 shipping! Good planer, too. I may just get that once IO nake room for it.

One solution for a small shop, like we have, is to mount it on a cart thta lets you swing it below when not in use. I have even seen plans for a rolling table that allows you to mount a planer on top and another power tool underneath. So, you can either use one tool by rotating it to the up position, locking it in place, or swing the other tool up and use it. A plan for this table can be found on page 76 of Shop Cabinets & Tool Stands by Woodsmith Publications. You can pick a copy up at your local library-or better, yet-buy one at Amazon.com.

Good Luck,
God Bless,
hawg


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Hawg,

Good hearing from you!

Thanks for the tip on the "Shop Cabinets & Tool Stands" book. That sounds like a "must have" for us small shop guys.

I'm going to have to come up with some magic to make the room for it, but I'm determined to get a planer. Hope you get yours too.


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

I love my DeWalt 735 with entensions that fold out of the way and on a roller stand for my small shop. Knife changes are fast and easy.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Steve, The DeWalt 735 is a quality machine. I believe that Mot also has this one. It seems like it could be a real space saver. I'll bet it can put out some serious "hampster habitat" ;^D



Lowes sells this model for $549.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

With regards i/o tables there is no reason you couldn't just clamp/stick a piece of MDF, or that white laminated stuff inside and use that as your table, you'd lose 3/4" in height capacity but I doubt that would ever be an issue.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I cut a piece of Melamine to put inside the planer when I want to plane pieces really thin.
Melamine is slicker than MDF.

Have to put a piece of wood on the underside to catch on the infeed table so the Melamine doesn't go flying thru the planer.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm real glad you started this thread….I may just buy whatever you do…


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Damian,

Thanks for posting that idea regarding the I/O tables. Your right, unless your planing something 6" thick, it wouldn't be a problem. And, as Sawdust2 has suggested, just make sure you put something on the bottom to keep it from getting sucked through the planer. Melamine would be the perfect material for it.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

This has been a real education for me. A lot of L J's have shared their experience with their equipment. I am grateful for the collective wisdom on woodworking which is represented on this site. All of you have helped me to narrow my decision as to which planer I will purchase.

It all boils down to how much room you have and how much money you want to spend. You can buy a planer for as little as $200 (Ryobi) or you can spend much more by buying a high quality machine.

My opinion based on all those here who weighed in would be that for the average Joe, the *Ridgid *is the best value. It is a moderately priced machine, but it has the quality to give you many years of good service. I found one at my local Home Depot for $350 (marked down from the regular price of $400).



The *DeWalt's* are fine machines as well, but they do cost considerably more. For the serious woodworker or professional this might be the one for them. I found the DeWalts at Lowes ranging from $400 (the 734) to $550 (for the 735).



For some of us who don't have a lot of room or money, the *Delta* or the *Ryobi* will work. The *Ryobi* is available at Home Depot for $200. The *Delta* at Lowes was $240 for the TP305.




Ultimately, you get what you pay for, so buy as much quality as you can afford. For me, because of my small shop, I may have to go with the *Delta or Ryobi,* so that I can tuck it away under my table saw wing (like Mot). Thanks to all of you for sharing your knowledge and insights on this topic.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW, I cannot find that Ryobi planer at Home Depot.com! Looks like they finally put infeed and outfeed tables on it.

Ridgid is a great produt. It got high reviews in Wood's test. The only problem I have is the stand. With the stand I wonder where I will be able to store it. But the lifetime warranty is twh BOSS! I have several Ridgid tools: Table Saw, 1/4 sheet sander, Full-Head nailer, and my newest acquisition-the Oscillating belt/spindle sander. And ALL have the lifetime warranty if you send in the required items (original UPC and ciopy of receipt). They pack a lot of punch in their equipment!

If you want a Dewalt, try that site, www.toolking.com. They sell quality refurbished tools. I got a PC 694 VS plunge/fixed router combo for about 140.00. I am eyeing their Dewalt 734 planer at $250.00 plus, 7.50 postage, last time I checked.

Good Luck and God Bless,
Hawg
(longing to make some more sawdus!)


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL….I just came from Home Depot (buying a table saw for the son-in-law) and was looking at the Ryobi and thinking about this thread. I think its going on my Christmas list.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

There is a different Ryobi planer at my HD. They used to have the one that TomFran included in his post, but now they only have one that has a single bar across the top. I believe the one pictured above is called a 12 inch (30.48 cm Niki and Tony  ) thickness planer and the "new" one at my HD is called a 13 inch (33.02 cm) thickness planer.

I wonder if anybody has seen this change at their local HD.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is another point that I believe has not been mentioned. One distinction between the thickness planers is whether or not they have one or two speeds. The large DeWalt and the large Delta have two speeds. The Ryobi and the smaller Delta and I believe the Rigid have one speed. Not sure about the smaller DeWalt.

I believe that for all practical purposes one speed is all you need.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

John,

You are right about the Ryobi. The ones at Home Depot now are 13" and they DO NOT have I/O tables. Actually, the one that is pictured (in my previous post above) is a discontinued model (AP1300). It has been replaced by the AP1301.



This model is not rated as highly as its predecessor. No I/O tables, cutterhead lock, or repeatable depth stop which the model 1300 had. I believe Daimian had the AP1300 which got high praise from a FWW magazine test.

Why they ever discontinued the 1300, I'll never know. It was a great value, and I dare say, if it was at HD right now I would buy one.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it worth looking for a used AP1300? Lots of people buy them and use em once….


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Wayne,

That is so true - just ask GaryK. He told us on this thread, that he got a Delta drill press AND his planer - BOTH for $400. That is a deal and a half! And, they were hardly used.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tom - - do you have a pretty active craigslist in your area?


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Dorje,

I just checked it (craigslist)and it had (1) page on tools. I guess that is not a very active one. To be honest with you, I've never even heard of it until someone on this site mentioned it.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't know where you're at, but did you see this one


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Ryobi seems to do this…they also discontinued the bt3000 table saw which had a great following…well they (or somebody) now makes it for Sears.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Dorje,

No, I didn't see that one. That listing was in the Charleton area which is up the road about (2) hours. I might have to keep my eye out for a good used model. Would you say that this one might be a bit overpriced seeing you can buy an new one (12.5") for about $90 more?

Now that you've made me aware of Craigslist, I'll keep checking it periodically.

Thanks a lot for the tip!


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Hey Tom: you have gotten a lot of input on this one. I have the single speed 12" Dewalt, only because I am waiting to afford a Grizzly 20" with the carbide spiral cutter. I have been waiting for 5 years now, and the Dewalt is still going strong. I have gummed up the rollers with CA glue when planing out knotty wood for a project which caused me to tear it all apart and pull out the rollers to clean them. Worked great after cleaning the rollers.

I have also run it with very dull knives, and it gets very noisy. Just when I think I am about to wear it out, I look at the bank account and decide I can't get the Grizzly yet, and then buy another set of knives for the Dewalt. With new blades it always seem to run like a champ, and I wonder why I waited so long to change the knives.

I think for your purposes, you will be enjoy having any of the brands recommended to you, either the Dewalt, the Delta, the Rigid, or the Ryobi, or the Makita. Grizzly has some great stuff, and I know they have bench top models that are probably pretty good also. You might be able to get a bigger Grizzly than you could in the other brands for about the same cost. I have been happy with anything I have gotten from Grizzly.

If you decide to go full time with this woodworking thing, then you might want something bigger, but maybe not. I have to make accomodations to my work process to get around the fact that I only have 12" of planer to use, but it seems to work. A bigger planer would speed me up though.

The spiral carbide cutter that I want on the Grizzly will allow me to run figured wood through the planer with no tear out, and the teeth last for a long time. I have the Grizzly 12" Ultimate spiral jointer, and I love it. It was a gift from a friend.

happy shopping,
Mark


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for weighing in on this thread. Sounds like you, for the time being, are another happy DeWalt customer.

Nobody has even mentioned Grizzly. I too have been happy with my Grizzly products (band saw, jointer, jig saw, spindle sander). With the kind of work you do, you deserve an excellent planer, and so I hope you can find it in your budget soon to get that 20" Grizzly.

One thing I've noticed during the course of this discussion is that nobody has a planer that they aren't happy with - everybody's seems to be providing good reliable service. And so, I just need to buy something that I can fit in my shop and in my budget.


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

I also have the ridgid, and love it. Easy to adjust, but came adjusted perfectly. Also, the replacement blades are easy to come by, and relatively inexpensive. So are the Ryobi's for that matter. I'm not sure if the Ryobi's are two sided though.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not sure that the Grizzly benchtops faired that well in the reviews. I'm working from memory though.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Iclashley,

Another satisfied Ridgid customer. I have been surprised by how many guys have Ridgid machines. They sure love them too.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Wayne, I don't know anyone that has a Grizzly benchtop planer.











Maximum cutting width: 12-1/2" 
Maximum cutting height: 6" 
Maximum depth of cut: 3/32" 
Minimum board thickness: 13/64" 
Two double edged HSS knives in cutterhead
Cutterhead RPM: 10,000
Feed Rate: 32 FPM
Number of cuts per inch: 52
2 HP, 110V, 15 Amps
On/Off Toggle Switch with Safety Lock
Thermal overload protection
Top mounted return rollers
Includes knife setting jig and wrench

It would cost me $283 to have it shipped to my place. ($239 + $44 freight)


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Tom,
I guess I'll weigh in on this and add my two cents worth.for the last year and a half I've been using a Dewalt 735. I have it on a stand with rollers under it and in and out feed tables i got on E-Bay. I've probably planed around 1000 board foot of mostly hard wood with it. I' ve used something like 8 sets of blades. I think it would depend on how much wood you are going to run through the machine. I'm looking for a regular planer instead of the bench top model. Not because it doesn't work but because of the speed. When you need to plane 100 feet of Alder and the planer will remove about 1/32 of an inch at a time you can get inpatient. HOWEVER, the Dewalt wil give a superior finish every time. there are no planer marks if you do it right. I've heard some horror stories about this model but I think they were trying to take off too much at a pass, Tom


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Tom,
Thanks for you comments on this topic. I guess the DeWalt 735 gets another vote from a satisfied user. It sounds though like you may be in the market for a heavier machine.

Years ago, I actually had a Parks planer, which was bolted to the floor and ran on 220 volts. It was a heavy planer made primarily out of cast iron and would make heavy cuts if necessary. When I turned that thing on, it would dim the lights momentarily. Now that's a real planer. That's probably the kind of planer you need for all the wood you run through yours.

Today, I have NO planer, but am hoping to have one soon. You're right, the planer one buys should depend on how much you'll use it. Or, if you've just been blessd with a lot of money and a big shop, always buy the best money can buy, and you'll never go wrong.

You're right about trying to take off too much material in one pass. No matter what planer you have, you can ruin your machine and your wood if you try to hog too much off at once.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Tom, I have a small basement shop and in March I added a Rigid planer, I too had looked at several brands and settled on the Rigid and very glad that I did. I immediately put 70 bd ft of rough sawn red oak thru it and I couldn't have been happier. This machine performed very well and I certainly like the dust chute which I hooked to my shop vac, which leaves virtually no mess. Some day I may put wheels on the stand, but for now I pick it up and move it short distances. Set up was a breeze, the scale was dead on out of the box, and leaves a very good finish. For me the value and price for what I have was just right. I have not used any other planer, so I am a bit biased, but I couldn't be happier with my selection. A very solid machine.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Doug,
You are in good company with your Ridgid planer. I have gotten more positive feedback on this machine than any of the others. Nobody has yet to have one negative thing to say about it. And to say that it's dead-on out of the box is pretty impressive. You Ridgid guys are numerous and enthusiastic about your machines.

Now, how can I convince the wife that I NEED this to build something for her… ;^D


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I bet she needs some kind of table for the hall, behind the sofa, or something that you could build Tom. Of course you would need a planer to make sure the wood was just the size you needed to build such a table.

It sounds like the Ridgid could be the way to go here.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Bill,
You guys are great. Not only do I get helpful comments to help me make my decision as to which planer to buy, I also get great advice on how to convince my wife that I really , really need this new machine.

I love it! And, do you know what - she actually wants a *table for the hall *- that's the ticket!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

dont forget those new benches she always wanted in the garden…if they are truly going to match and flow they need to be of equal thickness…


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Matt,
You're right. We don't have any benches for our garden, and of course, they need to *match and flow*. Why, the money I save doing my own mill work will probably more than pay for a planer ;^D


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

I too have the Ridgid bench model and well it's not bad but… while at the show in Vegas over the weekend I heard (or lack there of) a 15" Powermatic with a shelax head making sawdust and well my Ridgid sounds like a wood chipper compared to that thing. Of course there's about a 1k+ difference in price but dawm that thing was quiet!! Seemed like the chips going through the dust collection made as much noise as the planer itself. Ok so the dream is over and I am awake again, yeah I don't think you could go wrong with the Ridgid, the Dewalt or the Delta


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

RJones,
That's the trouble with going to shows and seeing fine equipment. Hey, the only thing keeping me from owning the finest woodworking equipment in the world is the size of my shop and bank account (oh, and maybe my wife ;^D ). I have expensive taste and can appreciate quality, but I hate to be a slave to the lending agencies.

But, it's nice to dream isn't it?










For only $1499.95 + shipping and handling


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom,
You speak the truth man! I never knew what I didn't have till then and a man always wants what he can't have so…


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tom
If you're still trying to figure out the wife angle, tell her you're saving lots of money by buying it on sale. This is a logic most women use and understand. 
"But seriously folks" I have used the Dewalt 735 for 10 years. Upside: smooth finish, easy to sharped and reset blades, (don't need a $150 magnetic knife holder) good power for a lunch box planer. Had to replace one small part/cog and got good service. Down side: even with the 13 amp motor light passes of 1/32 inch are necessary so planing can be time consuming. First few passes on rough cut lumber sometimes require a little push, once the boards are smooth feed rollers seem to work better. 
Thanks for starting this thread I have watched with intrest as I'm in the market for a new planer also.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

RJones,
The trouble with this hobby is you never "get there." I know as soon as I get my planer, I'm going to be lusting after a DowelMax or something ;^D


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Dock16,
Actually the Ridgid planer at Home Depot is marked down from $379 to $349. That's a sale isn't it?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tom 
I believe that qualifies as a sale, if this does not work, refer to the current thread: top ten I need a new tool excuses.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Dock16,
Wow, this Lumberjocks site is loaded with corollary benefits - even tips on how to get the wife to go along with major tool purchases.

What more could one ask for? ;^D

Actually, I think that we should start a new topic category called **Tips on how to get the wife on board with tool purchases.* *I know we have many seasoned Lumberjocks here with creative ideas in this category, and so it would be a treasure trove of wisdom.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm hoping that this post doesn't implode…


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Dorje,
Sorry, we were just having a little fun and were getting carried away. I think we've about covered it.


----------



## edp (Jul 23, 2007)

Not quite so fast now. I didn't see any reference to the Craftsman 13" planer. I bought this machine about 3 or 4 years ago and have run quite a bit of red oak through it with great results. I still use it for on-site work and love it. One of the great features is that it provides its own dust collection and puts the chips right in the can. Gotta love that. My stationary machine is a 15" grizzly but I won't be getting rid of the Craftsman anytime soon.

Ed


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Ed,
I have a Craftsman table saw that I've had for over 30 years, and it still gets the job done. It must be nice to have, not one but two planers. I didn't even know Sears made a 13" planer.

I just happen to be going to Sears in about an hour - I'll have to take a look at it. That dust collection feature sounds pretty good. I know these things can crank out some serious chips.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tom - I'm thoroughly enjoying this! I was only joking about how it's become a really huge forum topic - believe me, I don't want it to end!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Ed,
I have just returned from Sears and checked out the 13" planer. It does look like a good quality machine and that chip catcher is a big plus, because it doesn't take long to fill a shop vac when you're planing wood (for those of us who don't have a vacuum system in our shop).








I would put it in the class with the Ridgid because it is a heavier benchtop model compared to the Delta, Ryobi or Grizzly.

It is also priced similarly with the Ridgid ($379) Craftsman ($399). So, it is a little pricier than the Ridgid. Sears is nice in that, if you have a problem, you can take it back to the store for replacement (like I did my lawnmower today). If you buy one say, at Grizzly, and you have a problem, you'll have pack it back up and pay shipping to get it resolved.

But, the reality is, from what has been shared on this thread, that NOBODY has had problem with their planer, with the exception of having to change out worn blades. That's pretty impressive. I guess that means that you're likely to get years of service from your planer without any major problems. That's a good thing!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"Tom - I'm thoroughly enjoying this! I was only joking about how it's become a really huge forum topic - believe me, I don't want it to end!" - Dorje

Dorje, 
Thanks for the clarification and word of encouragement, friend! It has been fun ;^D


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

It has been a great topic Tom. I am wondering, what is your next tool you will be looking at? We have to keep Dorje's interest fed.


----------



## edp (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Tom, last note from me on this thread. If you do seriously consider the craftsman, have a look at the 13" planer/molder combination. May be right up your alley. Same chassis and components with the added feature of a molding machine. Had I known how reliable this planer was going to be, I would have gone the extra mile for sure.

Ed
www.crookedlittletree.com


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Bill,
The choice of my forum topics is driven by my lust for new tools and machinery. Right now, I'm still focused on the planer, but as soon as I buy one of those, I'll be looking for something else to get the shop well equipped, so I can make furniture that my wife wants (so she'll let me buy my next tool ;^D ). Hmmm, that sounds like a vicious circle…


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

I got my DeWalt 735 slightly used with the stand and the blades have never been flipped for $250. it is the 13 inch current model… deals are out there to be had…watch Craigslist and make friends with the local pro-level tool store guys. People upgrade all the time and need to get rid of their old stuff.

Drew


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe that new engraver from Sears would be interesting. I have read that it does a great job, and they can not make enough of them. Because of that, there is a long wait, and the quality sometimes suffers. It is made by a small company, I think in Texas? Anyway, you can use it to make a carving on your woodwork from a design, or even a picture.

Sorry, did not mean to hijack the thread. I am waiting to hear the final results of your planer purchase. Furniture building is a great excuse for tool purchases. They help a lot in making the nice furniture your wife would like.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"*Furniture building is a great excuse for tool purchases*. They help a lot in making the nice furniture your wife would like." - Bill

Bill, 
That is a keeper!!!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Drew,
Wow, you got a deal on that DeWalt! Sounds like you found a planer that somebody bought, and then decided that woodwork was not going to be their hobby.

Yes, if I could find a deal like that, I'd go for it. That machine is $550 (not including tax).

Thanks for the good advice on being patient


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"If you do seriously consider the craftsman, have a look at the 13" planer/molder combination." - Ed

Ed,
I will check that out too. I didn't even know there was such a thing. I have to admit to being pleasantly surprised at the quality of the Craftsman 13" planer. For a while, it seemed that Sears tools were taking a slide in quality, but I believe they are making a comeback.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup… I purchased a 3 horse very nice X5 Unisaw in January… Used it for 2 projects and am trading it in on a 5 horse SawStop after seeing one in action at the show. It has an outfeed table I added but I think with the side table extention and the beismeyer fence…the outfeed table and everything I paid abotu $1900 for it. As I have this buddy who owns the tool store… he is trading my used saw towards the sawstop… for the full price I paid him for it… and I am getting a dang good deal on that sawstop but I cannot say what here. I know that if anyone walks into the store he would sell that saw for what I paid for it which was lets say… very low… Someone will get a killer deal on basically a new saw. Still has 4.5 years of warranty.

Drew


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Drew,
It's nice to have a buddy who owns a tool store, or to have a "friend" like Don who makes small wooden boxes ;^D

It sounds like you are going to have some enviable equipment. Good for you!


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

I agree with your comment on craftsman tools… I looked for a long time about a year and a half ago for a fairly comprehensive mechanics tool set and almost went with hmmmm. maybe Blackhawk?/?? but ultimatly went with sears as they are just so available if something breaks I can run it over while doing saturday afternoon chores… And really… the quality is not half bad. I think as they oftentimes have other tool companies manufacture for them sometimes they are not the first to get the latest when somethign new comes out (like helical heads going into Delta and Powermatic planers at almost the prosumer level…) it may happen with them too but it will be a few more years.

Drew


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Drew,
I have many tools from Sears, and they have served me well for the most part. The first mechanics tools I ever bought were Craftsman, and I still use them. I have only had to return a ratchet and a couple of screwdrivers for a replacement, and I've had them for over 30 years.

As I said in a previous post, my 10" table saw is 30 years old and still going. If their planer is as good as that, it will outlive me.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

OK friends, *I did it.*









I went down to Home Depot and bought my 13" Ridgid planer. After having removed it from the box and done the little bit of assembly that was required, I have concluded that I've purchased a fine machine that will meet my needs for years to come. Tomorrow, after reading the manual, I will try to plane a few boards.

Now my only challenge will be how to navigate it around the shop. Since it didn't come with any kind of stand, I'm going to have to figure out whether I want to just mount it on a board and clamp it to my table saw, or try to find a stand that's small enough not to take up too much room in my small shop.

So, thanks to everyone who was involved in the discussion on this thread which helped me to make my decision.

But…....before we end this discussion, I would love to hear some suggestions on stands - buy one, or make one. If anyone has a good stand that they made, could you post a picture of it for me.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Whew. Can we put the baby to bed, now?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nah. I think is time for a round of congratulations for the proud papa. Glad to hear you got a new tool Tom.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tom,
Great decision! Look at this Delta miter saw stand from Lowes. (Delta universal Miter Saw Stand, Item #: 243632, Model: 36-136, for aqround $170.00)
It is touted as working for BOTH miter saws and PLANERS, too! I have seen it and it has a pneumatic assisted lift. You can mount your planer on tghe top, use the outfeed rollers, and leave your planer mounted on it, then fold it up and store it with the planer still attached.

I had decided to purchase the Dewalt planer with three cutter blades and mount it on the Delta stand. I may choose the Ridgid, though. I basically store my tools in 3/4 of a garage, then roll them outside to make most of my cuts with TS, jointer and trim router, then assemble them inside. Home Depot, also, has a folding Miter saw stand, by Ridgid, that cen be modified to accept a planer. With miter saw stands, there can be more support for planing long boards using their outfeed supports.

In any event, you can find mobile bases at Woodcraft (woodcraft.com) or Rockler (Rockler.com) that will allow you to have amobile base for your planer. I have one on my bandsaw and it allows me to move it around my shop to get it oput of the way of my other tools. I have used it on a contractor's TS and it worked fine.

If I could find the Ridgid for $349, I would snatch it up, too! I am totally satisfied with my Ridgid tools. NJust make sure you send in your UPC and receipt within 90 days to get lifetime warranty!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Tom! Wait til you find a stand for $10-15 at a garage sale, thrift store, flea market, etc…a stand is just that! A stand! Sears may have something relatively inexpensive. Here it is at $35-


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm using a stand from Sears with a plywood top and shelf. I then put a particle board base with rollers under it. cheap, quick and effective


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I mounted mine ontop of the drawer section of my old computer desk. I put 4 casters on it and it works for now until I get a real stand for it. I'm not cheap just have 3 kids and a wife so I'm always broke.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I would say put that planer to use and make yourself a mobile stand and base for it. You could have extra storage underneath, and locking casters to move the planer out of your way when not needed.

Congrats on the purchase. We look forward to hearing your review of the tool.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks guys for the great suggestions in regard to a stand for my planer. I'm am definitely going with a mobile stand, since this thing weighs 75lbs., it's too much for me to lug around the shop. My band saw is on a Woodcraft set of casters, and that works nice.

I also like Bill's idea of turning the stand into a place for extra storage. I only have about 3/5 ths of a (1) car garage, and so anything I can do to maximize storage is a huge bonus.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Hawg,
You mentioned that the DeWalt has a 3 blade cutterhead - so does this Ridgid. It even came with an extra set of blades!

And, thanks for the reminder about mailing in the UPC code. If those things are not mailed in, you don't have the lifetime warranty. That is VERY important.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok I can't stand it any longer….... I just got to put my two cents worth in.

Tom, Here are a couple of pictures of a Roll-Around Shop Cart with storage that I built for my planer, that has proven to be very useful. I got the plans from ShopNotes Vol. 12 Issue 68









Second Image from the back side.









It has four locking casters so it won't move when in use and then can be put away when not needed, and the extra storage is great….. I made it from 2×4's and some plywood. The drawers have full extension glides.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Max,
This is very, very helpful. It looks simple to build, and yet it is sufficient and very functional. That is exactly what I need.

Thanks a lot for taking the time to put up some photos and give the reference information for the plans at Shopnotes. A picture really is worth a thousand words.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, I just came out of the shop after planing some maple and oak with my new Ridgid. That is a nice machine! It even tells you how thick you're going to be planing when you insert your board in the opening, so that you don't exceed the recommended 1/32" cut. I had some really nice wood, but couldn't realize how pretty it would be, until I ran it through the planer. It sure is nice having one of these again.

I do have a question for you seasoned planers.

*Is it necessary to always run it through the joiner before planing?*

I've been to the lumberyard before and watched them plane boards without joining them. I have a 6" joiner and some of the boards I was planing were 11" wide. I would have had to rip them in two to join them first.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

If you want them flat, you'll need to joint them - in some way! On the wide boards, if you don't want to rip them, you'll have to get yourself (if you don't already have one!) a 22" jointer (hand) plane or a 14" jack plane! You just HAVE to. Flatten one face first and then plane!

As you may already know, if you send a twisted or bowed board through the planer, the result will be a twisted or bowed board at whatever thickness you take it down to.

Do you have hand planes? We are, still on the topic of planing!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

So far, maybe I've just been lucky, I've been able to take warped or twisted boards thru the planer with very small cuts and made them flat.
Many times I will have to cut the board into smaller lengths to get rid of the warp.
In my experience if the board is too warped it ain't any good anyway.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Tom, think you got as much good use out of this thread as I've ever seen anywhere!!! Congrats on the Ridgid. I've had one for about 4 years or so and have run mega BF of timbers thru it, with no wimpers. I think you will very happy with it.

A small stand to fit under the TS wing should be a neat quick little project. Nothing says the stand has to be 3 ft high.

Again congrads.

Jimmy


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Dorje,
Thanks for your helpful comment. I do have a hand plane which is 18" long which, I believe it was called a "foreplane" when I bought it from Woodcraft several years ago. Would that one do the trick?

I am glad I posed the question though (about jointing first, and then planing). I just came from the shop, and after looking at one of the boards I planed yesterday, I noticed that it was twisted. It was "thicknessed," but it is still twisted. That is not a huge problem though, because I was going to make cutting boards from it.

There is definitely a learning curve here on planing lumber, and I'm glad for the guys here who are patient and willing to share their knowledge.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I would think that a large hand planer like that would work, but I am not a plane expert.

I have seen some articles that show how to make a sled for your planer to allow you to joint wood with it. Basically, you find the high spot, place it down, brace up the sides so it sits level, and then run it through the planer. It sounds like lots of work, but it is one method.

I have also seen other articles that make a jig that allows you to use your router to create your flat surface. It is similar to the what they planer sled works. Usually you also need to build a jig that holds the router and spans the sides of this holding jig. Then you take your router, and simply run it across the board until the high spots are gone. The results is a flat surface than you can place down in your planer, and then plane the thickness accordingly.

I am sure others have seen these, and may have links to them as well. The idea is to get a flat surface so the planer will create a second flat surface on the other face of the board.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Speaking of making a planer sled, here is a link to a pdf that shows how to make one. It is on the second page of the pdf doc. You can use the adjusting screws as they show or use wedges under the high spots also. Hope this helps. http://www.woodsmith.com/files/issues/sample/sample-04-05.pdf


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"I've been able to take warped or twisted boards thru the planer with very small cuts and made them flat." - Sawdust2

That's what I was wondering. I guess based on what you're saying,that if the board isn't twisted or warped, you can get by with just planing it.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"A small stand to fit under the TS wing should be a neat quick little project. *Nothing says the stand has to be 3 ft high.*" - Jimmy

That's a good thought, Jimmy. And, thanks for the good word about your satisfaction with this tool.

Guess, what I noticed on my Ridgid box. *Made in China!*

I never would have guessed it.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

It is difficult to find tools not made in China these days Tom, especially power tools.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Bill & Max,
Thanks for the tip on the *planer sled*. Man, there's a lot to this process of planing wood that I've never considered. But, it sure is GREAT to be able to take an unattractive looking rough cut board and turn it into beautiful useable wood!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Bill,
Do we make ANYTHING in America anymore?

And, as for the idea that everything made in China is of inferior quality, this machine looks to be of pretty good quality.


----------



## pmulry (Jul 13, 2007)

Tom, now you're really in for it. After you've had your planer for a year or so you'll start discovering how impossible it is to live without a jointer.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Pat,
I have a jointer, but it is a 6" jointer, which is still nice compared to NO jointer.

As I am finding out, when it comes to woodworking tools and gadgets, you're never THERE, there's always something more that would make you a better, more productive craftsman.

But, I am loving this planer, and I am another step closer to having the basic equipment necessary to tackle most projects.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tom - your fore plane, at 18" is right in between the two I mentioned and would work just fine! Perfect job for that plane!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, Dorje, for being there - you are the man! ;^D


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

you bet! keep it rolling!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

155 posts.
Is that a record?

Debbie, Mark is there a way to see which post had the most replies ever?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think there are a couple that are bigger

Let me look for them.

Here is one

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/show/8#reply-8157


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Sawdust2 & Wayne,
Hopefully, some L J's found this to be a worthy topic and one that provided some helpful information. I know it helped me to make my decision - I now have a planer and am enjoying its benefits.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This is a great and very popular thread Tom. I was trying to answer the is it the most replied to question that Sawdust asked.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

OK, friends, here is the first project completed with the help of my new planer. I am very pleased with my purchase (Ridgid planer).

I had some rough sawn maple that I was able to convert into this cutting board, which will go off to with my son when he returns to college in a couple of weeks. Even little uncomplicated projects like this are fun and useful to those who receive them.

Now all I have to do is make a mobile stand for this thing. It weighs 75lbs, and unfortunately, I'm not the man I used to be ;^(


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Good deal. I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tom, for my Ridgid planer, I will be using the Ridgid mobile stand designed for a miter saw. I figure I will be able to bolt it right yp and use the outfeed rollers for any longer stock I anm planing. Ridgid is phasing the older one out and you can get the old version for $99 at Home Depot. The website says $140.00, but the stores are selling it on clearance for $99. Check it out: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&productId=100093215

The new Ridgid miter staw stand (AC 9944) has not been released, yet, but you can view it on their website:
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/AC9944-Miter-Saw-Utility-Vehicle/EN/index.htm 
The newer mounting system might be worth waiting for. You can mount a miter saw on one set and your planer on another and then choose which one you want to roll around/out of your shop.

My other choice was the Delta miter saw stand http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13883

Both have large wheels. The Delta folds real easy! It has a pneumatic assist, too. You can leave the planer attached and stand eit her on its end for easy stoage that won't tale up a large foorprint. It will be ready to go in about 1 or 2 minutes! Even for us old farts that don't move as well as we used to. =);o)

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember the first time I ran some glued up boards through my new DeWalt. It was thrilling to see. Am glad you settled on one Tom. The cutting board looks great. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, let's keep this going - I have a question of my own and it ends up by going to the planer.

I have Performax 32" drum sander. I normally take a board, scribble a pencil line down the length of it (wavy line across width of board) and run it through the drum sander until the line is completely gone. I then take it to the planer (12 1/2" Delta) and plane the opposite side. I am assuming that the drum sander (sanding away the pencil line) makes the one side perfectly flat and ready from plaining. What do you guys think? Am I right or wrong in my thinking? I also have a 6" jointer (small Delta Table top) that works good for jointing short pieces, but it's not the greatest for anything over 36".

Another question about edge jointing. Does my pencil line (wavy from one end to the other) hold true for flattening the edge of a board? I'm thinking that if I joint until all of the pencil line is gone - the board should be flat. Appreciate any comments.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you, Wayne!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Hawg,

I'm afraid that I'll have to go with a home made stand because of space, but thanks a lot for the tip! I'm sure your comments on this will be helpful to others following this thread.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Bill,
Great questions. I'm sure someone here can give you some answers.

That 32" Performax drum sander sounds like a nice machine to have!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Tom - I think I'll also post it as a new Thread - this one is sooooo long that I'm afraid that a lot of people may not be viewing it very often.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"I think I'll also post it as a new Thread - this one is sooooo long that I'm afraid that a lot of people may not be viewing it very often." - Bill

I agree, Bill. You'll do better with a new thread.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Why ruin a good thing? This gets viewed 50+ times a day and commented on 8 times a day.

There are people who can't go to work until they see how this has grown.

Maybe we need to start on sharpeing planer blades. How often do you have to do that? The Rigid just has replaceable blades. I think they are also reversible to get double duty.

I had to buy an extra set for my Ryobi so I could continue to use it while the worn or nicked blades were being sharpened.

I made an insert table of melamine so that I could plane wood down to about 1/8th inch.

How do you deal with snipe?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tom,
I've never used a jointer to flatten boards for the planer. I know everyone says to do it but unless a board is horrible, I start with the cup up and when I get it started I flip it over on each pass. I do cut blanks from my cut list and do not try long boards unless they are flat. If a board is really bad, it's time for the winding sticks and the hand planes. I edge joint long boards by hand because my 6" jointer will not do a good job on them. I eyeball them and take off the high spots with a #5 jack and then finish with a #7 jointer with a shop-built jointer gauge held on by Rare-earth magnets. Recently, my son-in-law and I had to have an eleven foot piece of edge band for a counter top. I hand jointed it in about 10 minutes and we fed a 14 foot board through the planer then through the tablesaw. It took two of us but there is no joint in the middle of the run.

X. the solution is out feed table and rollers. Or lift up on the outfeed side as the board comes out.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thos.

That is *a very helpful post*, full of instructive knowledge. Thanks so much for taking the time to educate me (and maybe others).

"Or lift up on the outfeed side as the board comes out." - that is a good idea!!!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Sawdust2,

I almost missed your post, but am glad I didn't! You bring up a very important area of discussion relating to planers - *changing blades / sharpening blades*.

When to change blades.
What to do if a blade gets nicked.
Whether our blades can even be sharpened or must only be replaced (like you said about Ridgid blades).

And then, your idea on the *melamine* to *plane down to 1/8."* I wanted to ask you guys about that question, but had forgotten about it. Why don't you see if you can take a picture of your jig and post it for us. I know that that would help some of us "novice" planers a lot.

Thanks so much for opening a discussion in this area. I know that I will benefit from those of you who have knowledge regarding this subject. Mine are nice and sharp right now, but I know that soon I'll be confronted with what to do about my blades.


----------



## CaptZack (Oct 10, 2011)

I have one for sale that I do not use, Ryobi AP 1300 reply to [email protected]


----------

